# Vasectomy Reversals need some help, got lots of questions to ask???? ~



## mgbmsb (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi everyone my name is Michelle,

Me and my Husband have just to the docotrs (last friday) to see about him having his vasectomy reversal, but we were told that the NHS no longer does it , he had is vasectomy 2 half years ago and already has two children from his first marriage, so we are now looking to have it done privately, but not sure where to start or look, i have looked on the internet but all the clinics i could find are a long way away, I was wondering if anyone knows of any clinics close to staffordshire that will do his vasectomy reversal, we are new to all this and i am finding hard to get my head around it all, but i know its going to be a hard and long jounery we have to take, to be able to have a baby of our own.  It would be nice to be able to talk to other people going through all this, as at the moment we feel all alone, As can't talk to any of our friends as they would think we were mad for wanting this. I can't wait to talk to you, thank you for listening to me, Michelle      I have lots of questions to ask


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Michelle  
I'm not able to say which clinic near you will do the reversal, but I wonder if the hospital/consultant who did the procedure originally would consider doing the reversal privatly  you could also join your local thread and see if they can help.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## a_bru001 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Michelle,

My DH had a vasectomy reversal on 1st May this year privately at Capio Rowley Hospital, Rowley Park, Stafford, the consultant was Mr James. We had also been told that we could not have it done on the NHS as he already had 3 children, (he had his vasectomy about 10 years ago) so I did a search on the net for any local clinics at reasonable prices, and came up with the above. We paid 2169.00 which includes the initial consultant fee. 

Wasn't such a hard and long journey as you would think, after emailing the clinic, and receiving their info, we got a referal letter from the GP and made the appointment, rang the friday and he was in on the Tuesday! 

Anyway at the beginning of August I found out i was pregnant, but sadly I miscarried at 7 weeks. However, I am now pregnant again, Just found out, so fingerscrossed! We were both surprised it was successful so soon after the op, even my GP said he would be recommending him to his patients.

Hope this helps, please dont hesitate to ask if you have anymore questions.

All the best


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Michelle,

  Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends  


                          Strawberries x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Michelle, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends and to with you lots of luck with your endeavours. 

C~x


----------



## clairy* (Oct 19, 2007)

michelle

have look on male factor, we have thread going on vas rev, my dp had his done friday

xx


----------



## mgbmsb (Nov 4, 2007)

HI YA a_bru001,  

A really big thank you for that information, i will be looking into it today, a silly question, my husband really scared of going under the knife again, could you please tell us how long the op is and how long your husband had to stay in hospital for? the big question on my husbands mine is how long after before you can start trying?   i wish you all the best and really hope everything outs ok for you both.


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Michelle

My DH had his Vas Rev done 2 years ago ( we had ICSI in the end as his Vas was 20 years old and his swimmers had forgotten how to swim!!)
The op was only about an hour from what I remember - he went to surgery at 8.30am and we went home at lunch time.
He had 2 weeks off work - but only cos I made him! He felt well enough and would happily have gone back after 1 week.
They told us to wait 3 weeks before getting up to any bedroom gymnastics but we were so keen to start the baby making we did it after 2 weeks as I was ovulating then!!!!

I would say that if your DH only had his Vas 2.5 years ago you'll have great chances of everything being fine.  A friend of mine had his reversed after 7 years and his wife was pregnant within 4 months.

GOOD LUCK
Jobi xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x


----------



## a_bru001 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Michelle,

My husband had to be at the clinic for 10am, I stayed with him whilst he was checked in, then went off to have my hair done! but could have stayed with him in the private room. He eventually went for surgery at about 5pm and was out just after an hour, although I think it varies as he was told it could take half an hour or 4 hours, but was told he would keep working on it until the tubes were connected. He was released at 1930hrs, I went to collect him and was surprised to see him sat up in bed watching tv after just having a sandwich.

He was off work for two weeks and was given a note for work from the clinic as he left. As for how long before you can start trying, can't remember what they recommended but i think it would depend on how he feels, I think we waited about 3 days! 

Good Luck to you and let me know how you get on with Capio Rowley.

a_bru001


----------



## mgbmsb (Nov 4, 2007)

HI YA a_bru001

THANK YOU FOR THE INFORMATION, I HAVE PHONED CAPIO ROWLEY TODAY, WE HAVE GOT TO MAKE AN APPOINTMENT WITH OUR DOC'S FIRST, TO GET A LETTER OFF HIM, THEN WE HAVE TO PHONE THEM BACK TO GO AND SEE DR JAMES. WE ARE HOPING TO GO AND SEE DR JAMES IN DECEMBER, I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED. A BIG THANK YOU


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi
It is a scary time for you right now and there is so many decisions .I am having sterilisation reversal (female) in just over a week and a half under capio and i feel very reassured by their attitude to patient care they seem to have all the time in the world for me to answer questions.I know 2 people who had vas reversals and both wife's got pregnant after about 1 year.I know its scary for you both but it will be worth it .
                                        wouldbegreat


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *michelle* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## mgbmsb (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi ya Lainey,

Thank you very much for that, It is a scary time for everyone who is going through all this, I wish you all the best with your reversal and that everything has gone well for you, my husband is going for this consultant on the 21st dec with Dr James at the Rowley Capio Hospital, so keeping fingers crossed everything will be ok and he can have his VR. Sorry i been around for a while but not been very well at all, but better now!!! I wish you all the best and thanks again  

                                             Michelle.


----------



## mgbmsb (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi ya,

Just throught i would say that me husband's consultant was brought forward to last friday (7-12-07), it was good news and everything is fine to go ahead with the VR,    Which he is now having done on the 21st december. Can't wait, the best christmas present i could wish for this year!!!

I would just like to say a Big Thank you to everyone for all there help!!!!

Michelle & Mark!!!!

Wishing everyone a merry christmas xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonight is Newbie Night in the Chat room 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.

We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE



For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------

